# 25 Handy Words That Simply Don?t Exist In English



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

Approximately 375 million people speak English as their first language, in fact it?s the 3rd most commonly spoken language in the world (after Mandarin Chinese and Spanish). Interestingly enough it?s the number 1 second language used worldwide ? which is why the total number of people who speak English, outnumber those of any other.

But whilst it?s the most widely spoken language, there?s still a few areas it falls down on (strange and bizarre punctuation rules aside). We look at 25 words that simply don?t exist in the English langauge (and yet after reading this list, you?ll wish they did!)

http://sobadsogood.com/2012/04/29/25-words-that-simply-dont-exist-in-english/


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2013)

Ever read 'The Meaning of Liff' by Douglas Adams?


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 15, 2013)

Surely "schadenfreude" has already been adopted into English?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 16, 2013)

made me laugh and I work in a library


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 16, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> Surely "schadenfreude" has already been adopted into English?



Absolutely it is! It's in my ultimate scrabble word list book. 

I have to say that I liked "L’esprit de l’escalier". It happens to me all the time!! 

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2013)

Good !  Not sure about 14 ?


----------



## Dory (Jan 16, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> I have to say that I liked "L?esprit de l?escalier". It happens to me all the time!!
> 
> Andy



until i read the article i thought that might mean making a fool of yourself (ie falling a**e over t*t) - which I was going to say is quite apt for me!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2013)

Dory you meant to say 'base over apex' LOL

Staircase wit - we have a French lady on our motorhome forum, speaks and writes great English - and she referred to staircase wit only recently when there was a thread and a people were taking the hiss out of each other, she commented (as you do) she wished she'd thought of saying that (whatever it was), but her 'staircase wit' had deserted her.  

She put it in quotations herself.  And I thought, well I can see what she means, I wonder what the staircase thing is about then?  and promptly forgot about it again.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 16, 2013)

I get 2 quite a lot....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Good !  Not sure about 14 ?



I think it's the myth about too much sugar causing diabetes


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 23, 2013)

Why am I drawn to *Backpfeifengesicht*? 

Must be in need of Anger Management


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Why am I drawn to *Backpfeifengesicht*?
> 
> Must be in need of Anger Management



Perhaps you've seen Cameron AND Gove on the telly today?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 28, 2013)

Funny that, I always thought sgriob meant scribble. I like their idea better though.


----------

